# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Hak dan kewajiban anggota KOI's

## masterpizzkoi

Mohon dijelaskan hak dan kewajiban menjadi anggota KOI's, Tks

----------


## dattairadian

Bisa dilihat di Anggaran Rumah Tangga (AD/ ART KOI's) Pak ....

----------

